# Jetzt vorbestellen: Cooler-Master-Gehäuse CM 690 in Weiß als PCGH-Edition [ANZEIGE]



## PCGH-Redaktion (5. Juni 2009)

*Jetzt vorbestellen: Cooler-Master-Gehäuse CM 690 in Weiß als PCGH-Edition [ANZEIGE]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Jetzt vorbestellen: Cooler-Master-Gehäuse CM 690 in Weiß als PCGH-Edition [ANZEIGE] gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Jetzt vorbestellen: Cooler-Master-Gehäuse CM 690 in Weiß als PCGH-Edition [ANZEIGE]


----------



## micky23 (5. Juni 2009)

*Jetzt vorbestellen: Cooler-Master-Gehäuse CM 690 in Weiß als PCGH-Edition [ANZEIGE]*

Hatte das schwarze gehabt.
Finde es schade, das die Rückseite und der Innenraum nicht auch in weis lackiert wurde.
Dann wäre es der absolute Eyecatcher


----------



## DeadApple (5. Juni 2009)

*Jetzt vorbestellen: Cooler-Master-Gehäuse CM 690 in Weiß als PCGH-Edition [ANZEIGE]*

Sehr schöne Sache mit der Sonder Edition

aber bitte wechselt den Sprecher oder nehmt ihn den Virbrato für den Kehlkopf weg, man schläft immer fast ein bei den Videos

kennt ihr den Typen aus Family Guy "dann geb ich es halt den GATZEN"

so klingt das


----------



## majorguns (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellen: Cooler-Master-Gehäuse CM 690 in Weiß als PCGH-Edition [ANZEIGE]*

Was ganz gut aus sieht ist das PCGH Logo bei den anderen Gehäusen sieht das blaue teil einfach nur grausam und billig aus heir passt es zum Gehäuse


----------



## Timmeyyyyy (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellen: Cooler-Master-Gehäuse CM 690 in Weiß als PCGH-Edition [ANZEIGE]*

Hatte das schwarze auch, mit Seitenfenster, hab es nach ner Zeit schwarz lackier, sah echt scharf aus, bis es mir bei ner Lan runtergefallen ist.... -.- -.-

Naja, was mir bei dem weisen fehlt, zum einen innen ne weiße Lackierung und vielleicht das Window, dann würde ich es mir vermutlich nochmal kaufen!^^ 


MfG Tim


----------



## xaxis (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellen: Cooler-Master-Gehäuse CM 690 in Weiß als PCGH-Edition [ANZEIGE]*

voll gruslig, dieser fette festplattenkäfig quer hinterm frontlüfter....

da hab ich mein sharkoon9 lieber da zieht der volle kanne durch und hinten raus da kann man wäsche trocknen xD


----------



## stuka7 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellen: Cooler-Master-Gehäuse CM 690 in Weiß als PCGH-Edition [ANZEIGE]*



> Was ganz gut aus sieht ist das PCGH Logo bei den anderen Gehäusen sieht das blaue teil einfach nur grausam und billig aus heir passt es zum Gehäuse


Muss ich dir Recht geben denn z.b. bei den pcgh und alternate pcs sehen die Aufkleber bzw. Lackierungen (weiß nicht welches der beiden zutrifft) recht störend aus


----------



## Xylezz (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellen: Cooler-Master-Gehäuse CM 690 in Weiß als PCGH-Edition [ANZEIGE]*

Hoffentlich kommt noch eine Revision 2.0 mit weißem Innenraum und Fenster, wenn das noch irgendwann rauskommt ist es meins 

MfG Xy


----------



## Xoftware (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellen: Cooler-Master-Gehäuse CM 690 in Weiß als PCGH-Edition [ANZEIGE]*

Gesehen, bestellt! xD

Endlich isses da, warte schon länger drauf (seit ich die ersten news gelesen habe das es gesichtet wurde...war vor nem Monat oder so)

Hatte zuers vor das schwarze weiß zu lackieren, aber das hier is natürlich viel einfacher 
das die Lüfterlöcher auf der Seite fehlen is Klasse, mehr Möglichkeiten für en Window.
Das mit dem Logo von PCGH naja...besser alsn Sticker, aber blöd das es eingeprägt is ins Mesh so kann mans nicht entfernen. 

Wie auch immer, hab mir en schönes Konzept fürs Modden zurechtgelegt, vielleicht bekommt ihr davon ja was in nem Moddingtagebuch zusehen


----------



## guna7 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellen: Cooler-Master-Gehäuse CM 690 in Weiß als PCGH-Edition [ANZEIGE]*



xaxis schrieb:


> voll gruslig, dieser fette festplattenkäfig quer hinterm frontlüfter....


Dieser quer eingebaute Festplattenkäfig hat aber enorme Vorteile beim Ein- und Ausbau von Festplatten. Man kommt da super ran. Hab selbst in meinem Gehäuse einen gedrehten Käfig, ich weiß wovon ich spreche. Bei mir wäre das Voraussetzung beim Kauf eines neuen Gehäuses.


----------



## tripod (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellen: Cooler-Master-Gehäuse CM 690 in Weiß als PCGH-Edition [ANZEIGE]*

kann guna7 da nur zustimmen, sehr angenehm so ne festplatte einzubauen,
so beibt auch ein wenig mehr platz für den innenraum des case übrig.

zum topic, ich persönlich würde mir kein weisses case kaufen


----------



## RON1901 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellen: Cooler-Master-Gehäuse CM 690 in Weiß als PCGH-Edition [ANZEIGE]*

Warum bekommt man dieses Gehäuse nicht mit Window Kit?


----------



## Bullitt84 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellen: Cooler-Master-Gehäuse CM 690 in Weiß als PCGH-Edition [ANZEIGE]*

Und was ist mit einer Variante in Silber???


----------



## pillepalle.ger (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellen: Cooler-Master-Gehäuse CM 690 in Weiß als PCGH-Edition [ANZEIGE]*

Hab mein CoolerMaster Elite auch weiß lackiert. Das macht etwas Edles aus wenn es Weiß ist.


----------



## xxJVLxx65 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellen: Cooler-Master-Gehäuse CM 690 in Weiß als PCGH-Edition [ANZEIGE]*

Echt nen geiles Teil, hab aber "leider" schon das schwarze


----------



## Klarostorix (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellen: Cooler-Master-Gehäuse CM 690 in Weiß als PCGH-Edition [ANZEIGE]*

hätt ich mir vor 6 monaten nicht schon nen neuen case zugelegt, wär das hier schon längst bestellt.


----------



## Aquadukt (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellen: Cooler-Master-Gehäuse CM 690 in Weiß als PCGH-Edition [ANZEIGE]*

Was ich leider nicht erkennen kann sind die Möglichkeiten die Festplatten zu entkoppeln. Ist das mit diesen Haltebügeln überhaupt möglich, oder ist es evtl sogar schon integriert?


----------



## Xoftware (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellen: Cooler-Master-Gehäuse CM 690 in Weiß als PCGH-Edition [ANZEIGE]*

die haltebügel sind nur zum schnellinstallieren gut, wirklich entkoppelt sind die HDDs nicht. ich hab bei meinem schwarzen 690 nen 3x5,25 zoll entkoppler eingebaut und mit nem 12cm lüfter davor gekühlt, das gehäuse hat ja zum glück genug 5,25 zoll slots und ne gitterfront


----------



## Aquadukt (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellen: Cooler-Master-Gehäuse CM 690 in Weiß als PCGH-Edition [ANZEIGE]*



Xoftware schrieb:


> die haltebügel sind nur zum schnellinstallieren gut, wirklich entkoppelt sind die HDDs nicht. ich hab bei meinem schwarzen 690 nen 3x5,25 zoll entkoppler eingebaut und mit nem 12cm lüfter davor gekühlt, das gehäuse hat ja zum glück genug 5,25 zoll slots und ne gitterfront



Na toll 
Das wär doch mal im Gegensatz zu dem vielmals angepriesenen hochwertigen Logo ne wichtige Verbesserung gewesen...


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellen: Cooler-Master-Gehäuse CM 690 in Weiß als PCGH-Edition [ANZEIGE]*

Das Gehäuse gibt es nur ohne Window-Kit und auch nur in weiß, weitere Editionen sind nicht geplant und es wird bei diesem einem PCGH-Gehäuse mit weißer Lackierung bleiben.


----------



## i!!m@tic (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellen: Cooler-Master-Gehäuse CM 690 in Weiß als PCGH-Edition [ANZEIGE]*



guna7 schrieb:


> Dieser quer eingebaute Festplattenkäfig hat aber enorme Vorteile beim Ein- und Ausbau von Festplatten. Man kommt da super ran. Hab selbst in meinem Gehäuse einen gedrehten Käfig, ich weiß wovon ich spreche. Bei mir wäre das Voraussetzung beim Kauf eines neuen Gehäuses.



Es gibt wichtigere Argumente für mich weil ich nicht oft die Festplatten tausche und deswegen auch nicht oft dran muss, aber Vorteile hat es auf jeden Fall beim Kabelmanagement weil man die Kabel schön hinten verlegen kann. 

Insgesamt macht das Gehäuse in weiß einen deutlich hochwertigeren Eindruck, ist jedoch leider nichts für meine Bedürfnisse.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellen: Cooler-Master-Gehäuse CM 690 in Weiß als PCGH-Edition [ANZEIGE]*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Das Gehäuse gibt es nur ohne Window-Kit und auch nur in weiß, weitere Editionen sind nicht geplant und es wird bei diesem einem PCGH-Gehäuse mit weißer Lackierung bleiben.




Schönes Ding  Schönes Case !!!!


Mfg Micha


----------



## KennyKiller (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellen: Cooler-Master-Gehäuse CM 690 in Weiß als PCGH-Edition [ANZEIGE]*

So toll find ich das Gehäuse jetzt nicht. Der leichte Festplatten einbau ist schon ne super idee. Aber Leute, 89Euro? Das normale kostet 65Euro. Die ganzen Features sind mir die 24Euro einfach nicht wert.


----------



## Gast20150401 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellen: Cooler-Master-Gehäuse CM 690 in Weiß als PCGH-Edition [ANZEIGE]*

Naja,89€ ist gerade mal so akzeptabel. Allerdings sehe ich das Problem darin das es nix für Raucher ist,wegen vergilbung,und auch das man das gelochte Blech schlecht reinigen kann.Könnte nach einiger Zeit,selbst bei Nichtrauchern,ziemlich schmuddelig aussehen.


----------



## Freestyler808 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellen: Cooler-Master-Gehäuse CM 690 in Weiß als PCGH-Edition [ANZEIGE]*

ein fenster wird es nicht geben genauso wie eine lackierung
es bleibt bei dieser version
außerdem schaut das gehäuse in weiß zum  aus
in schwarz ist es noch ok aber weiß passt einfach garnicht
 und 89 E sind zuviel


----------



## XETH (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellen: Cooler-Master-Gehäuse CM 690 in Weiß als PCGH-Edition [ANZEIGE]*

jetzt hats doch zweimal geklappt, dass ihr eure Anzeigen nicht mehr in Fettschrift präsentiert, warum diesmal nicht?


----------



## lil_D (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellen: Cooler-Master-Gehäuse CM 690 in Weiß als PCGH-Edition [ANZEIGE]*

sieht ja mal miez  bin gerade am überlegen ob ich mir denn zu lege


----------



## Semih91 (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellen: Cooler-Master-Gehäuse CM 690 in Weiß als PCGH-Edition [ANZEIGE]*

Ich würde den gerne zulegen, aber der Innenraum müsste schwarz sein, wird so eine Version rauskommen? Und der einzige Unterschied ist, dass es in Weiß lackiert ist und vorne der PCGHardware steht, mehr nicht, und das ganze für 24€ mehr? Ist schon teuer, wobei man bei der nVidia Edition verstehen kann, da dort manche Teile etwas geändert sind im Gegensatz zu dem.


----------



## Oliver (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellen: Cooler-Master-Gehäuse CM 690 in Weiß als PCGH-Edition [ANZEIGE]*

Bei unserer Variante sind deutlich mehr Teile geändert als bei der Nvidia-Version


----------



## profatz23 (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellen: Cooler-Master-Gehäuse CM 690 in Weiß als PCGH-Edition [ANZEIGE]*

hätt ich gern als WINDOW-EDITION, oder kann man irgendwo das weiße window-seitenteil nachbestellen?


----------



## Oliver (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellen: Cooler-Master-Gehäuse CM 690 in Weiß als PCGH-Edition [ANZEIGE]*

Nein, wie Daniel bereits sagte, gibt es keine weißen Zubehör-Teile. Hier muss selbst gemoddet werden


----------



## eVoX (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellen: Cooler-Master-Gehäuse CM 690 in Weiß als PCGH-Edition [ANZEIGE]*

Sieht gut aus, nur leider etwas teuer.


----------



## TALON-ONE (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellen: Cooler-Master-Gehäuse CM 690 in Weiß als PCGH-Edition [ANZEIGE]*

Schönes Gehäuse und überhaupt nicht teuer 
Gutes Feature: Die Schraubenleiste


----------



## Rizzard (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellen: Cooler-Master-Gehäuse CM 690 in Weiß als PCGH-Edition [ANZEIGE]*

Ich hätte da mal ne Frage. Wenn ich das richtig sehe wird das NT unten am Boden befestigt. Wird das dann falsch rum montiert, sonst bläst ja die Hitze unmittelbar auf den Boden und wieder zurück, und wenn ja wird dann nicht die darüberliegende Graka zu heiß?


----------



## feivel (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellen: Cooler-Master-Gehäuse CM 690 in Weiß als PCGH-Edition [ANZEIGE]*

ich finds schön...hab nur grad leider dafür kein geld übrig


----------



## Oliver (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellen: Cooler-Master-Gehäuse CM 690 in Weiß als PCGH-Edition [ANZEIGE]*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Ich hätte da mal ne Frage. Wenn ich das richtig sehe wird das NT unten am Boden befestigt. Wird das dann falsch rum montiert, sonst bläst ja die Hitze unmittelbar auf den Boden und wieder zurück, und wenn ja wird dann nicht die darüberliegende Graka zu heiß?



Die Belüftung des Netzteils funktioniert anders herum. Der Lufter saugt die Luft von unten an und befördert diese zur Rückseite. Das Netzteil kannst du aber beim CM 690 normal oder auf dem Kopf stehend einbauen.


----------



## Rizzard (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellen: Cooler-Master-Gehäuse CM 690 in Weiß als PCGH-Edition [ANZEIGE]*



PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Die Belüftung des Netzteils funktioniert anders herum. Der Lufter saugt die Luft von unten an und befördert diese zur Rückseite. Das Netzteil kannst du aber beim CM 690 normal oder auf dem Kopf stehend einbauen.


 
Nun in diesem Fall ist natürlich die Positionierung keines Falls verkehrt. Da wäre das Gehäuse ja fast ne Überlegung. Aber die 90 Euro muss man halt erst mal locker machen^^


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellen: Cooler-Master-Gehäuse CM 690 in Weiß als PCGH-Edition [ANZEIGE]*

Sehr schön ... in weiss ...
Jetzt nur noch als PCGH-Pc als AM3 Edition wär nett ...


----------



## Tytator (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellen: Cooler-Master-Gehäuse CM 690 in Weiß als PCGH-Edition [ANZEIGE]*

Passt in das Teil ein IFX-14 mit Backside Kühler rein?
Musst mein letztes Case halb zersägen, damit der Mist reinpasste, sowas passiert mir nicht nochmal.


----------



## Woohoo (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellen: Cooler-Master-Gehäuse CM 690 in Weiß als PCGH-Edition [ANZEIGE]*

Ja das Gehäuse sieht schon schön aus. Mein neues Gehäuse wird bald ein Cooler-Master Cosmos S, macht das doch mal in weiß. Wäre sofort gekauft.


----------



## DrSin (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellen: Cooler-Master-Gehäuse CM 690 in Weiß als PCGH-Edition [ANZEIGE]*

Mhh ein weißer H.A.F.  da würd ich zuschagen 

Ahh träumen ist erlaubt, oder?


----------



## Explosiv (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellen: Cooler-Master-Gehäuse CM 690 in Weiß als PCGH-Edition [ANZEIGE]*

Sieht auf jeden Fall besser aus, als die Komplett-PC´s von PCGH mit dem hässlichen Alternate Aufkleber  !

Gruss Explosiv


----------



## ile (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellen: Cooler-Master-Gehäuse CM 690 in Weiß als PCGH-Edition [ANZEIGE]*

für mich kommt weiß nicht in Frage, silber wäre cool. Außerdem hätte ich gerne einen besseren Staubschutz.


----------



## DjKaTa (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellen: Cooler-Master-Gehäuse CM 690 in Weiß als PCGH-Edition [ANZEIGE]*

Naja, weiß schön und gut.
Hätte ich auch lieber als mein schwarzes Monster 
(habs seit Nov./Dez 08 + Window)

Aber einen kleinen nachteil hat das Gehäuse.
Die ober geile Festplatten Entkopplung ist für die Katz. 

Ich habe 4 Platten drin und davon Vibrieren 2 (ne 500GB SATA von Samsung und ne alte IDE)

und das schlägt auf das Gehäuse über, die Gummis von diesen Festplattenschiebern dämmen nicht richtig.

Hab die rausgeschmissen und jetzt "hängen" sprichwörtlich die Platten in der Luft!
Hab sie mit Gummibändern entkoppelt, funzt perfekt.
Nur sind die Platten en bissel laut -.-


----------



## josef (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellen: Cooler-Master-Gehäuse CM 690 in Weiß als PCGH-Edition [ANZEIGE]*

Ich hatte das gehäuse in  normale schwarz, habs aber gleich wieder verkauft, 
die Festplattenentkoplung funktioniert nicht richtig, dann sollte es noch mit besseren Saubgittern ausgestatet werden und dazu noch in Silber erhälte sein. Das wäre das beste Gehäuse


----------



## Marc1504 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellen: Cooler-Master-Gehäuse CM 690 in Weiß als PCGH-Edition [ANZEIGE]*

Ich habe ein Lian Li Tyr 2000 in Klavierlack (weiß) - das gebe ich nie mehr her. Doch, für 1.000 Euro. Vielleicht. http://www.theinquirer.net/img/1114/1-lian-li-tyr-x2000.jpg (ist kein Foto von Meinem, nur das Modell)


----------



## Johnny05 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellen: Cooler-Master-Gehäuse CM 690 in Weiß als PCGH-Edition [ANZEIGE]*

Ich habe das Gehäuse für den neuen Pc meiner Tochter gekauft,als ich den Rechner zusammenstellte.Ihr glaubt gar nicht,wie Sie sich gefreut hat als Sie das ding gesehen hat.Ihr strahlendes Lächeln hat mir gezeigt genau richtig gelegen zu haben mit ihrem Geschmack.Der Zusammenbau war eine reine Freude,keine scharfen Kanten und auch mal genug Platz für alles,ohne sich dabei die Finger zu brechen.Hätte es allerdings noch ein Window-Kit gehabt,wäre es perfekt gewesen,aber mann kann ja nicht alles haben  



______________________________
AMD 7750 BE@3.2 GHz,4 Gig Ram 1066 OCZ,Graka PowerColor 4770,MB Gigabyte MA770-UD3,Gehäuse siehe oben


----------



## helleye (8. August 2009)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellen: Cooler-Master-Gehäuse CM 690 in Weiß als PCGH-Edition [ANZEIGE]*

Hallo!

Hat schon jemand bei dem Gehäuse einen Laufwerksmod für den DVD Brenner gemacht? Würde ungern die Front durch ein hässliches Laufwerk zerstören... Oder gibts hier im Forum schon ne Anleitung oder Tipps die ich nicht gefunden habe?


----------



## mayo (18. August 2009)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellen: Cooler-Master-Gehäuse CM 690 in Weiß als PCGH-Edition [ANZEIGE]*



helleye schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Hat schon jemand bei dem Gehäuse einen Laufwerksmod für den DVD Brenner gemacht? Würde ungern die Front durch ein hässliches Laufwerk zerstören... Oder gibts hier im Forum schon ne Anleitung oder Tipps die ich nicht gefunden habe?



so hab ich es gemacht


----------



## SpeedKiller90 (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellen: Cooler-Master-Gehäuse CM 690 in Weiß als PCGH-Edition [ANZEIGE]*

das gehäuse auch innen weiß und mit dem seitenfenster vom normalen cm 690... dann wäre es schon bestellt... würde nämlich perfekt zu meinem BenQ M2400HD Monitor passen.


----------

